# Grain Bin Heartache



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Indiana man suffocates Friday while shoveling grain.....he was harnessed with a safety rope. Things really do happen unfortunately. You just cannot be careful enough when you enter a bin.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/man-dies-inside-indiana-grain-bin-associated-

press/

http://bit.ly/grainsafety


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Seems to get a few every year. Never understood with as much media hype and safety warnings as to why people still go in on top of flowing grain or crusted grain. Probably be more this year with wetter grain going in bins and more potential problems. Just cored one of mine yesterday that had about 3" of crust and sprouts on top. Oops! Looked like crap in the truck but tested 15.7% moisture and 2% damage. Can't beat that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes local guy was killed a couple of years ago, combining alone, when unloading, the corn bridged so he kicked it down into the auger which took his leg off.

He made it down to the cab and radioed his hired man to tell him where he was, make sure he told his wife he loved her and don't let her see him because he was tore up so bad. Died moments later. Fire department said cab was an absolute mess. 55 years old and knew better.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We need a "don't like button" for these. The closest i ever came to killing myself was in a grain bin last year.


----------

